# New guy...looking for some kind words and info...



## mattcarlson7 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi guys, 
I am new to the pigeon world. I want to build my first loft. The loft I am planning on building is 4x6 and 7 foot tall (I have read posts...im over 6 foot) with a 7x12 and 7 foot tall aviary. I really dont see alot of straight up info on numbers and dimensions. 

my questions......

I did see 2 sq feet per pigeon, is this only for the loft? so i would be limited to 12 pigeons, or with a large aviary would it be ok to hit 20-25?

How many perches to pigeons to nest boxes?

Should one perch be up higher than others for a dominant pigeon? 

I plan on using the 4" PVC pipe drop trap method. how far from bottom of PVC to the floor?

Thanks alot, 
I have been interested in pigeons for a while and finally have the materials gathered to build what i want the first time...all free!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I would not count the Aviary -You need 1 and 1/2 perch per bird-2 birds 3 perches- remember ---12 birds=6 pair--When they start breeding --in about 2 months plus 12 more youngerests-3 months later another 12 youngerests they pop out like popcorn. if you crowd them --you are asking for problems
Just my Opinion and the way I would build it.


----------



## mattcarlson7 (Sep 30, 2009)

sky tx said:


> remember ---12 birds=6 pair--they start breeding --plus 12 more youngerests-3 months later another 12 youngerests they pop out like popcorn. if you crowd them --you are asking for problems


i have wooden eggs... i have been doing some homework...i would like all rollers in the 20-25 range...


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

*minimum standards*

here's a link that may help, it is the minimum standards for racing pigeons in my country (New Zealand) http://www.prnz.org.nz/
to me these seem pretty spartan, but it does represent an absolute maximum of birds that could be kept in a loft. You'll find virtually no people here who stock at this rate I would imagine. 
Something else you may want to think about is, most people like to keep lofts in at least 2 sections so you can separate young birds from breeding birds or females from males. The size of loft you are making doesn't have enough interior space to do that. Maybe sacrifice some aviary space to make more loft space? You won't need all that much aviary space if you let your birds out for exercise. 6 foot by 6 foot interior divisions work well for a lot of people so it is roomy but the birds can't get away from you.
This loft plan may be of use to you, also that site has loads of really helpful information
http://www.racingbirds.com/sml_loft.html
the plan has no permanent aviaries on it as it is designed for racing birds, not sure if you will need something more permanent and substantial but I am sure someone will let you know in due course. The plan would be easy to adapt for your needs anyway.
If you make a design of what you are going to build and post it here you are bound to get lots of helpful feedback 
PS the loft plan I have linked for you is about the right size for the number of birds you want to keep


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

just noticed that question about the dominant pigeon. He'll probably go for the highest and darkest perch and nest. You can usually let them sort themselves out. Allow the cocks access to the loft first and then if you have a breeding program in mind you can introduce the hens to the nestboxes the cocks have already chosen. If you don't try to force them into nests and perches they will quickly decide who goes where. If you shut cocks into nestboxes that they didn't choose, when you let them out they will rearrange themselves and fight in the process. Some people paint the fronts of the nest boxes different colours to help the pigeons go into the right one quickly, as if they make a mistake and go into another cock's box they will fight. Another method is to get a pack of playing cards and attach a different playing card to the front of each nest box to help them recognise it. Sounds a bit silly but I am assured it works. A lot of people stagger the entrances to the boxes too. You need more perches and nests than you have pigeons and pairs to reduce competition.


----------

